# Outbackers Spring Rally Toppenish , Wa



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

As always, trying to make everyone happy never works. The last couple of years I have almost dreaded putting together a rally. In the end, many people cancel. I love the people that do come! Anyhooo....I have the dates reservered for Toppenish for June 12-16. If anyone wants to take the reigns and put up a rally link....now is the time to tell me.​​As for Rick and I, we are taking our trialer to our Idaho site like we have for the last 3 years. We have been very fortunate to be part of the property lease with full hookups and right on the St. Joe River. It is Rick's old stomping grounds and he loves being there.​​This peace of property won't be available to us forever, when the land owner passes, his children have plans for the property.​​If there on no responses to take the reigns from me, I will cancel the reservations ​​​


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry, not sure we will have a trailer by then.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> As always, trying to make everyone happy never works. The last couple of years I have almost dreaded putting together a rally. In the end, many people cancel. I love the people that do come! Anyhooo....I have the dates reservered for Toppenish for June 12-16. If anyone wants to take the reigns and put up a rally link....now is the time to tell me.​​As for Rick and I, we are taking our trialer to our Idaho site like we have for the last 3 years. We have been very fortunate to be part of the property lease with full hookups and right on the St. Joe River. It is Rick's old stomping grounds and he loves being there.​​This peace of property won't be available to us forever, when the land owner passes, his children have plans for the property.​​If there on no responses to take the reigns from me, I will cancel the reservations ​​​


Thank you for all the hard work you've done coordinating these rallies. I am sure everyone that attended, appreciated you taking the lead, as well as, had a great time!


----------

